

Help evolve my consulting company's name - LastZactionHero
http://consultantevolution.herokuapp.com

======
LastZactionHero
I plan to start consulting more, and I need a company name.

I'm pretty sure most consulting companies use a random wordlist. I'm
supplementing the random wordlist from the Unix dictionary with an
evolutionary algorithm to guarantee my company name is the best.

Play a few rounds and use the power of the crowd to help forward consultant
naming science.

------
nooron
How do you feel about Consultivate?

~~~
nooron
Or Consulvation. Try saying it aloud.

I'm having entirely too much fun with this.

